# Schreibgeschützte Ordner unter Windows XP



## DasBiest (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit schreibgeschützten Ordnern unter XP.
Habe einen Ordner mit Unterordnern in denen ich Bilder meiner Digicam abspeichere.
Mysteriöserweise sind die Ordner mal schreibgeschützt, d.h. ich kann sie wirklich nicht löschen oder umbenennen etc. und mal (z.B. nach Neustart) ist selber Schreibschutz wieder weg und ich kann den Ordner löschen oder umbenennen.
Hab mich als Admin angemeldet, selbes Phänomen. Habe mithilfe von attrib den Schreibschutz verändert, keine Änderung.

Ich frage mich aber primär was dazu führt, dass die Ordner mal schreibgeschützt sind und mal nicht!

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## aquila (11. Mai 2005)

Standardmäßig sind Ordner od. Dateien Schreibgeschütz wenn du Sie z.B. von einer CD runterkopierst auf die Festplatte. Das wird wahrscheinlich wenn du sie von deiner Kamera uploadest auch sein, kann ich aber mit wirklicher Sicherheit nicht sagen!

Um die Ordner zu löschen musst du auf Eigenschaften den Ordners gehen, natürlich vorher mit dem Admin anmelden. Dann auf Sicherheitseinstellungen / Erweitert / Besitzer / Besitzer für Untercontainer und Objekte erstetzen....

Dann solltest du es eigendlich löschen können. Hoffe dir mit dieser Meldung geholfen zu haben!


----------



## DasBiest (11. Mai 2005)

Aber was soll das bringen, wenn ich den Besitzer änder?
Ich hab ja auch als Admin das Problem das ich die Ordner aufgrund des Schreibschutzes der auf einmal da ist nicht löschen etc. kann.


----------



## aquila (11. Mai 2005)

Warum probierst du es nicht einfach?


----------



## DasBiest (23. Mai 2005)

Ok hab das jetzt gemacht und den Besitzer geändert, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin!


Und nun

Weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter! HILFE


----------



## aquila (23. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht läuft noch irgendein Prozess auf eine der Dateien...
 Hast das schon mal genau gecheckt?


----------

